# Skippie-Kay-Yay!



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

_*Rollin', rollin', rollin'
Skippin', skippin', skippin'
Rollin', Skippin', rollin'
...Skippie-Kay-Yay!

Keep rollin', rollin', rollin'
Though the streams are swollen
Keep them dogies rollin'
...Skippie-Kay-Yay!

Through rain and wind and weather
Hell-bent for leather
Wishin' my gal was by my side.
All the things I'm missin'
Good vittles, love, and kissin'
Are waiting at the end of my ride.

Move 'em on, head 'em up
Head 'em up, move 'em on
Skip 'em on, Skip 'em up
...SKIPPE-RAWHIDE

Skipperoo's a Buckeroo!
Giddie-up, Heehaw
Yippie-kay-yay, NO WAY
...it's SKIPPIE-KAY-YAY!

Keep movin', movin', movin'
Though they're disapprovin'
Keep them dogies movin'
...Skippie-Kay-Yay!

HEEEE-HAAAAAAW!
*_​


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

He does look ruggedly handsome ... and riding that horse w/no bridle or saddle... he is a brave guy!!
On a totally unrelated note and I'm sure you don't really care, but I had a horse that looked sooooo much like this one... her name was "No Promises"... she was a handful!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Goodness!
That picture was made quite a long time ago. 
Skipper was just a youngster then and only starting his many adventures!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Baby Skip on his bronco is just too cute  

Yee-haw! :jumping:


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skippie*

Keep on moving out Skipper. Now you really have to catch up with your alter ego!!! Best Wishes, Jo Ann:budge::budge::budgie::budgie:


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *Goodness!
> That picture was made quite a long time ago.
> Skipper was just a youngster then and only starting his many adventures!*


Skipper is truly of showbiz pedigree and the evolution of his diverse career is followed closely by fans like all A-listers



StarlingWings said:


> Baby Skip on his bronco is just too cute
> 
> Yee-haw! :jumping:


...kind of like the young Ron Howard as Opie in The Andy Griffith Show



Jo Ann said:


> Keep on moving out Skipper. Now you really have to catch up with your alter ego!!! Best Wishes, Jo Ann:budge::budge::budgie::budgie:


Skipper is the budgie of a hundred faces


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

A whole new wonderful theme for the skipster....love it....


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

jrook said:


> He does look ruggedly handsome ... and riding that horse w/no bridle or saddle... he is a brave guy!!
> On a totally unrelated note and I'm sure you don't really care, but I had a horse that looked sooooo much like this one... her name was "No Promises"... she was a handful!


Oh Judy, please post some photos of No Promises! I also love horses and would love to have an Arabian someday when I can afford to have one


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Haha how cute! I don't think there is ANY sport left that Skipper hasn't tried at least once! Is there Deborah? :laughing2:


----------

